# Is anyone on Clomid that does NOT have PCOS or anything else???



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi, 

I have been told by my doctor that there is nothing wrong with me or hubby. 

I am going onto my 4th round of clomid. 

It is so depressing (sorry) 

How many cycles did it take others on clomid to concieve?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi
I don't have PCOS but I do have endo & adhesions....
However, at my lap back in May 04 I only had one small new patch of endo & none had returned to same places & wasn't a mess like all previous ops - consultant removed that little patch, as well as all the adhesions (those had come back unfortunately).....so in theory I'm currently living endo free !
Admittedly I do also have bicornuate uterus but again, I had another hysteroscopy back in Apr 05 & had more uterine adhesions & some polyps removed so should all be fine there too !
All my BT's are fine - I ov naturally - last CD21 prog level before Clomid was 61, & consultant emailed me yesterday with CD21 prog level I had taken last Thurs - whilst on 1st mth Clomid - and it's come back 103....so no problems there either....
My partners SA results were all apparently 4 x over average (he had 3 tests in total !)
I realise that I do have some things that could effect me getting pregnant but consultant says that after all the recent ops that I should be fine & can see no reason now why I can't conceive - just hasn't happened yet !  (in 2ww at moment but although trying to stay positive I'm not holding out for a miracle !)

I read somewhere that even a healthy couple only have a 25% chance of conceiving each month - couldn't believe it when I read it ! - I can see why they call it the "miracle" of life !
Anyway, probably not helped with my rambling but I wish you all the luck in the world..... 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Caz,

I am on my 2nd month of clomid,we have secondary fertility problems,DH has poor motility/form.The only tests I have had done are blood tests,they will only do further tests on me if we fail all our 3 attempts at iui.
(Bloody nhs )
When we went to see the fertility nurse a couple of months ago she prescribed clomid to "prepare my body" even though I have regular(33) day cycles.

The problem is all clinics are different-I tell you something though -If my follies are not good enough when I go for a scan next week Im gonna ask if it would help to come of clomid,just dont know what to do for the best!!

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Caz

I was on clomid for 4 months, previously on it for 6 months 2 years ago. I ovulate normally, don't have PCOS or endo, DH has an above average sperm count.   

I'm now moving on to IUI but my cons has said as I'm 'unexplained' he can't guarantee if it's my eggs that are the problem although I do have a short luteal phase which doesn't help.

To be honest I think there is a 'hymn sheet' which all cons sing from no matter what your problem is & if you have been ttc for a number of years without sucess clomid is the top line on the sheet!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Caz
I'm on letrozole (I'm told it does the same job as clomid) on my 4th cycle. I'm diagnosed as un-ex, everything normal except NK cells which are weird.
I'm just on it to give me a bit of a boost. My dr says that if you're responding to it well, women generally conceive in the first 4 months (here's hoping!!) He recommended trying it for up to 6months, and then possibly up to a year, but not really beyond that.
Good luck


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Caz
I have no reason for my infertility. i have had all the tests and still no answer. but i had clomid to conceive with my daughter so the docs think it is a safe bet that i will need it again. i have conceived twice with clomid and once naturally. but i have only had one successful pregnancy. I think sometimes they docs just give it you as a little helper. Don't fret your not alone
Love Sally


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

hi Caz

We have no probs whatsoever, and have also had all the tests done - sperm analysis, bloods, lap&dye and there is no readon why we shouldn't conceive.

I've had 6 months of clomid and we are now embarking on going private for IUI - probably towards the end of the year as we want to get hols out of the way and get fit!!!

Clomid does work for a lot of women - so don't give up hope as it can work for you.

V xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Caz,

I'm about to start Clomid (if my blinking AF ever arrives... 3 BFN already and I'm only 3 days late - call the  )

I've been diagnosed with a single polycystic ovary (not PCOS) and a blocked tube (just the one) so technically we have been told we are 'unexplained'. I'm hoping that the CLomid may kick my dodgy ovary into action and maybe give my body a gentle nudge in the babymaking direction.

Good luck and loads of  to you all

Debs


----------



## piglett (Apr 2, 2005)

Caz
I had unexplained infertility - tests revealed nothing.  I was lucky enough to conceive on first cycle.  We used pre seed, had reflexology, followed a healthy diet and made sure had lots of BMS and I quit drinking (could kill for a glass of white wine now I come to think of it) and did funny fertility magic spells (I know!).  
Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed for you and everyone else.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Funny Fertility Magic Spells? 
Do tell more (Please!)

Debs


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

Wonder if anyone can help.

I have been trying ttc for approx 18 months. I have had 2 failed IUI cycles.
Here is my story in breif:

I have suffered with vaganismus for 5 and half years meaning I have not been able to have penetrative sex. we tried home insemination with a turkey baster which didn't work, so we moved on to having dh's sperm put on my cervix at the family planning clinic which again didn't work so we moved on to IUI, had 2 unmedicated cycles which again didn't work. clinic decided that our next best move was medicated IUI cycles.
IUI was very painfull for me because of the vag so I decided that to try and have sex again may be a benefit seeing as IUI was just as painfull but costing me £250 a shot, sex seemed the cheaper option, I know that sounds really unromantic but that really how it was we had been through years of therapy and coucelling that hadn't worked but in the end it was my desire for a baby that made me overcome vag.
I am now able to have penetrative sex although its not exactly something I enjoy quite yet I am getting there slowly and can bare to do it at the right times of the month. Sex for me seems very functional right now but then wanting a baby is my priority not having sex swinging from a lamp shade. 
Anyway I digress, I have had 2 goes naturally 1 of which resulted in a BFN and I am currenlty in 2ww from the other but not holding otu much hope.

I was wondering if taken clomid would help?
Dh's is fine and everything is ok with me, the only thing that I haven't had checked is my tubes but docs seem to think that because of my age they should be fine.

what do you think, is clomid the way to go?
If it is do I still need scans and stuff or can GP perscribe it?

Thanks for your advice in advance

Donna xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Sorry Donna, I have not got a clue, it might help you be more "fertile"?? can you ask your GP? 

Went to the docs yesterday and she has given me 100mg (double) and to come back next month for a HSG and then after that possibly IUI. 

Fingers crossed

XX


----------



## nat21 (May 6, 2005)

Hi 

We had been trying for a baby for 2 1/2 years after conceiving our first child naturally, doc said I had unexplained fertility and put me on clomid. after only the second cycle we just got BFP!!!!

Good Luck to everyone!

Natalie xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Nat21,

Well done honey,I have been on ff for a few months now and can remember you!!!! Bet your over the moon  
Kelly x


----------

